# Canadian Job Seeker (prefer Abu Dhabi area)



## JennyMT (Feb 15, 2011)

Hello,
I am wondering if anyone can help provide a bit of information regarding jobs in Abu Dhabi that provide accommodations. I'm a Canadian with a BA degree and Med.Lab Assistant diploma. I have contacted several hospitals but there is no positions available. 
Any advice on Administrative jobs or Teaching assistant jobs that pay reasonable and provide living arrangements?
Thanks!


----------



## R666 (Feb 23, 2011)

JennyMT said:


> Hello,
> I am wondering if anyone can help provide a bit of information regarding jobs in Abu Dhabi that provide accommodations. I'm a Canadian with a BA degree and Med.Lab Assistant diploma. I have contacted several hospitals but there is no positions available.
> Any advice on Administrative jobs or Teaching assistant jobs that pay reasonable and provide living arrangements?
> Thanks!


Go too the web-site "dubizzle", it will help you find jobs in abu dhabi a.k.a AUH...
And also nadia's recruitment agency, they are good in hospital and Labs.
Good Luck thou ...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

They do not realize that the pm facility here doesnt work unless they are active members. 

No email or numbers allowed directly on the forum.


----------

